# battery & RC loco sources



## hoosier daddy (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello-
I'm in the process of building my first garden railroad and would love to make it look more/less like a Welsh slate railroad to some extent. I'm trying to find a source for a small diesel 4 wheel loco like those seen & used in the slate mines in Wales that would be battery powered and with remote control but I can't seem to find anything. I'd consider getting a track powered loco and converting to battery power and adding the R/C but I suspect there should be battery locos out there. I'd certainly consider getting something used as well.
I'd greatly appreciate any advice or sources for what I'm seeking.
Thanks-
Robin / Forest Hill, MD USA


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

I would suggest that you join and ask this question, on this forum.
It is UK based and there would be a wealth of information to be gained from there.





Large Scale Model Garden Railways Forum


This garden railway forum is the place to be to find help on anything that relates to anything to do with G Scale Train Railways also known as Large Scale or just Garden Railways. Use the extensive forum to help find information about large scale model railways, or as many call it G scale railway.




www.gscalecentral.net


----------

